# Series 2 with lifetime, 2 remotes, Weaknees 500GB drive, not working



## rovdjur (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a Series 2 with lifetime membership on it. It won't boot past initial screen. I ordered a 500GB drive from Weaknees in anticipation of my performing surgery on the unit. Alas, my wife ordered me a DVR unit from DirectTV, so I decided to bundle it all and sell it on ebay.

Selling the Tivo, 500GB drive, and 2 remotes along with cables.

Happy bidding!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190382759248


----------



## ltdrmatt (Jul 23, 2009)

Auction ended.


----------

